# current mods...nemore suggestions?



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

Current Mods on my 04' 2.5S:
1. CAI
2. Stainess Steel Headers
3. ST anti-sway bars
4. Tein H-tech springs
5. black housing headlights and taillights
6. 2 Pc. black grille
7. fog lights
8. exhaust tips (ppl think i got an exhaust...sound of headers and CAI lmaoo)
9. 19" Moda R8 wheels and Wanli 235/35/19 tires (800$(steeeaaall))
10. stock trunk spoiler w/ LED brake light
11. door handle lights

....Add to it if you'd like....anti-sway bars and springs reallly improved handling veeerry happy with these 2 mods.....well ya if you got any suggestions please go ahead n list em out for me...thnx - Arthur


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

nothing i can think of but would love to see a pic


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

here's a pic...happy ur interested...i had tints but had to take em off and the fog lights werent on at the time of this pic...kinda fuzzy too sorry


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

from what i see it looks pretty good but doesnt look like you lowered it at all or even rasied it. but its nice. you can upgrade the ecu maybe look at STILLEN QR-Pro Fuel/Air Management System. 
my car is still new so i dont have any mods for it yet except for CAI and took the badges off. 
06 altima 2.5 SE


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

ya but that shits expennsivvve...like 400$....the back lowered 0.8 inches and the front 1.3....the springs are more for performance and they do their job realll good i love em....how'd u debadge ur car?, i kno u just use floss or fishing line to cut off the adhesive, but how'd u get rid of the marks? i heard adhesive remover or alchohol but i thinmk that would damage paint...?


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

here's a better pic


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

car is looking good......back bumper seems a bit yellow but that could be the shade. 
this is what i did
got a lot of fishing line
got wd-40 
spray down the badges u want off with the wd 40 so it would be easier for the line to cut through it. 
to clean the adhesive i used goo gone that worked perfect, you can also use 3m adhesive remover but tht sht is expensive 7$ for a can, niether will hurt your paint.


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

k thnx alot moremoney..ill try it out n post the results...thnx again


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

debadged it yesterday...taking off the badges were easy...just the double stick was hard to scrape off...took me bout a half our to scrape off with my thumb nail...had some adhesive remover but it sucked...but it looks great cant even notice that they were there...thanks alot moremoney


----------



## moremoney (Nov 9, 2006)

yea i had to scrape it off too but it didnt scrape off to well, i used goo gone BUT i noticed that it dulls the paint a bit and puts swirl marks a little bit if u look at it from an angle. but its all good im glad i helped.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

well i have a Carbon Fiber hood for your model altima (i ordered it and they sent me the wrong hood) if your looking to go that route i can hook you up.. it was like 600 bux delivered and ill let you(or anyone) buy it off me for three im just looking to get rid of it cause i've had it for half a year now.. anyways.. glad to see your enjoying your altima!


----------

